# How to check if an apartment has cockroaches



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello

So i am on the verge of looking for an apartment, and moving back out in the new year. My question is, how do you know an apartment has cockroaches/insects

Before, when i was out on my own, the building had a real cockroach problem, and that my one No No

Sometimes you can go in the apartment, check in the cupboards, and find dead ones if you check real hard. However sometimes they clean the place up real nice, and you cant tell

Anyone have any sure fire ways.

Also on a related note, what are good charachteristics to look in a roomate


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Hello
> 
> So i am on the verge of looking for an apartment, and moving back out in the new year. My question is, how do you know an apartment has cockroaches/insects
> 
> ...


related to cockroaches??:teeth

But yeah check the kitchen cupboards...ask lots of questions..when was the last pest control spray??


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Look for roach poop in cabinets and drawers. It looks like tiny black ink spots. Also check behind appliances for dead bugs. You can smell when a place has cockroaches. They stink horribly.


----------



## Toeter (Oct 29, 2011)

lol, poop
but what if they all have diarrhoea?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If it's an old building, just assume it does. You might be wrong but you won't be surprised.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

If the area happens to be heavily wooded, the apartment you're in is on the bottom floor, and if there's dripping water or puddles around the building itself, then most likely you'll have a cockroach or bug infestation problem. Try getting an apartment that's away from the thick woods, on the 2nd floor if you can.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont know how true this is, but i have been told that newer condos wont have cockroaches.....I am in a position to buy a Condo financially. but i feel like its such a big commitment.

I would much rather share one, or rent one. 

One things for sure, no to cockroaches, cant stand them, dont want them this time around


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Theres someone i knew that had a baby cockroach crawl inside his ear. He said he could hear it screaming and scratching. He had to go to the hospital to have it removed. They put some kind of drops in his ear, and the baby roach was screaming the whole while as it died slowly .:afr

If you have them already, they will hitch a ride in your stuff.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Tugwahquah:1059510569 said:


> Theres someone i knew that had a baby cockroach crawl inside his ear. He said he could hear it screaming and scratching. He had to go to the hospital to have it removed. They put some kind of drops in his ear, and the baby roach was screaming the whole while as it died slowly .:afr
> 
> If you have them already, they will hitch a ride in your stuff.


Oh my god, it was in his EAR? wtf! Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.Still, you know what they say- Ear today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think ants are worse than cockroaches. At least roaches run away when they see you, ants just stay there. Even if you kills hundreds of them, they keep coming back and making a huge line.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


> Theres someone i knew that had a baby cockroach crawl inside his ear. He said he could hear it screaming and scratching. He had to go to the hospital to have it removed. They put some kind of drops in his ear, and the baby roach was screaming the whole while as it died slowly .:afr
> 
> If you have them already, they will hitch a ride in your stuff.


There is a video on youtube on this. They put a camera inside of his ear and you could see the cockroach.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

All good suggestions made so far.

Also, I like to check http://bedbugregistry.com/. Officially it's a bed bug-reporting site, but I've seen a lot of reviews that mention roaches, people smoking crack in stairwells, laundry theft, and other things you like to avoid.

If you are looking for a place downtown, PM me and I'll tell you a couple clean buildings.

Some newer condos do have insect problems, I believe, but if you're in a position to buy, I say go for it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Tugwahquah said:


> Theres someone i knew that had a baby cockroach crawl inside his ear. He said he could hear it screaming and scratching. He had to go to the hospital to have it removed. They put some kind of drops in his ear, and the baby roach was screaming the whole while as it died slowly .:afr
> 
> If you have them already, they will hitch a ride in your stuff.


I am not going to sleep tonight. Thanks Tug! 

Anyway, hire an exterminator.


----------



## leonarddale (Nov 23, 2012)

Usually cockroaches are found in the cabinets or drawers and sometimes on the counter tops. I have found cockroaches mostly in the kitchen and on counter tops at night. Spray at the cabinets and drawers and next day you will find these cockroaches lying on the floor.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When my family moved to LA, our first apartment had cockroaches. To really check to see if any are around you leave out some food and turn off the lights. The buggers will come out once it is dark. Then turn on the lights real quickly and you will see them scurrying for cracks/crevices in the wall to hide. You can also get a cockroach motel and leave it out for a night. Female cockroaches are pregnant virtually all the time, so we always found eggs and baby cockroaches in the motels.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Watch the video wow


----------



## leonarddale (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey last night i found some cockroaches on granite counter tops running. I had left some bread pieces and turned off the light. When i came back and turned on the light there were some cockroaches near the bread piece but i could catch only one of them and they were quite big.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ON has cockroaches? wat.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ON has cockroaches? wat.


Oh this thread...

Fyi I rented a new condo n there are no roaches. As oppose to when I lived in old rentals that did


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Just in case, it's a good idea to have some of this stuff on hand... kills ants and silverfish too...


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Ive never seen a cockroach in my life apart from on american TV shows.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Luke688 said:


> Ive never seen a cockroach in my life apart from on american TV shows.


They come in different sizes. The ones in LA are small-medium size. The ones in Japan are huge. And the ones in Brazil fly.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Look for droppings, roach motels, the smell, or dead bugs in the cabinets. Sometimes you can tell that a place will have a bug problem just by the looks of it, lol.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> They come in different sizes. The ones in LA are small-medium size. The ones in Japan are huge. And the ones in Brazil fly.


In pakistan cockroaches are big and red man they are bigger then snails


----------



## UrbanSavant (Feb 16, 2013)

I was tricked by an individual owner who knew that he had a roach infestation. He cleaned the place thoroughly before I was able to see the place, so I signed a one-year. Despite being on a high floor in a studio-sized unit, I have had over 100 American Cockroaches invade my place in the past year. The battle has been an endless one, and one I am doomed to lose (will soon move out). It is a terrible problem because most will try to blame you or your "cleanliness" for the cause when in fact it has nothing to do with you. I have zero doubt that the owner will keep renting this property without solving the problem. Why wouldn't he? He is making money from a roach motel without consequences. How to avoid this... In my opinion, online negative reviews can be most helpful (although most reviews focus on petty bickering with office staff). Many on these forums try to be helpful by pointing out that roaches are photophobic (afraid of the light) so they come out in the darkness. Well, that is great, but we see in the light. The American species has almost no fear and will come in at noon almost as likely as it might in the early evening, or on its way home lost in the walls: a 24/7 nightmare. The only way I can see to determine if an owner is trying to be deceptive is to go to where they won't go for answers... to look under what they are too lazy to. For example, many dishwashing machines have leaking hoses and search as magnets for roaches into kitchens. Often these dishwashers are screwed into the counter, or difficult to move. Take out the screws and move it out... see what is under that sucker! I found 10 dead roaches under mine! ... came in through holes in the wall that can only be patched if the owner wants to tear out all the cabinets and redux the walls that are behind them... not gonna happen anytime soon! Time to find a new place! Other things to look under/behind are refrigerators and ovens, but these are more easy to move and are likely to be cleaned by the owner for deceptive purposes. Last bit of advice... Early evening - early AM... you can turn off your AC, or anything that makes sound, even hush your breathing... go into the kitchen and listen patiently... patiently ... if you eventually start to hear little scufflings, little scratching sounds... you might have a visitor! because I guarantee they are in your place! :afr


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Google "Las Vegas Cockroach Trap"

It works better than commercial product and it doesn't involve harsh chemicals.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

If you're like me, you can have roaches in your damn bathtub too! I find one in there every month. I just killed roach #5 in there last weekend, and one of them was in the shower when I was showering. Those suckas are always big too. The one I killed last weekend was thumb-sized.


----------



## UrbanSavant (Feb 16, 2013)

ratherunique11 said:


> If you're like me, you can have roaches in your damn bathtub too! I find one in there every month. I just killed roach #5 in there last weekend, and one of them was in the shower when I was showering. Those suckas are always big too. The one I killed last weekend was thumb-sized.


I had the same problem, but "my" roaches were coming in from the kitchen and just wandered into the bathtub to die. Maybe they wanted water, maybe they had trouble climbing up the smooth tub sides to get out? ... I really don't care, I just didn't want them there. Likely they are coming in through a hole in the wall, most likely from your kitchen. There is a chance they are coming up from the tub drain, so try to make sure it is finely grated or covered to prevent them... same with all sink drains.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

UrbanSavant said:


> I had the same problem, but "my" roaches were coming in from the kitchen and just wandered into the bathtub to die. Maybe they wanted water, maybe they had trouble climbing up the smooth tub sides to get out? ... I really don't care, I just didn't want them there. Likely they are coming in through a hole in the wall, most likely from your kitchen. There is a chance they are coming up from the tub drain, so try to make sure it is finely grated or covered to prevent them... same with all sink drains.


Its never about being clean if the building has them they will find a way in


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

UrbanSavant said:


> I had the same problem, but "my" roaches were coming in from the kitchen and just wandered into the bathtub to die. Maybe they wanted water, maybe they had trouble climbing up the smooth tub sides to get out? ... I really don't care, I just didn't want them there. Likely they are coming in through a hole in the wall, most likely from your kitchen. There is a chance they are coming up from the tub drain, so try to make sure it is finely grated or covered to prevent them... same with all sink drains.


That's sooo gross :X. My mom and I think that the roaches are coming through the bathtub faucet or drain too. I sprayed some Raid roach spray and pesticide down the drain and inside of the faucet. So, hopefully I won't see any more in there.



Zeeshan said:


> Its never about being clean if the building has them they will find a way in


Yeah, I live in the oldest building at my apartment complex. Thankfully, I'll be moving out of here in 3 months. I can't take the dealing with roaches in my bathtub dilemma any longer. I now always check the shower before getting in there.That's how paranoid that I am.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ratherunique11 said:


> That's sooo gross :X. My mom and I think that the roaches are coming through the bathtub faucet or drain too. I sprayed some Raid roach spray and pesticide down the drain and inside of the faucet. So, hopefully I won't see any more in there.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I live in the oldest building at my apartment complex. Thankfully, I'll be moving out of here in 3 months. I can't take the dealing with roaches in my bathtub dilemma any longer. I now always check the shower before getting in there.That's how paranoid that I am.


You really want to be drinking Raid and pesticides in your tap water?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> You really want to be drinking Raid and pesticides in your tap water?


If you can get boric acid that will kill a lot if them plus they will take it back

Unfortunately new eggs will hatch


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am thankful that all the houses and apartments I've stayed in, never have had cockroaches.


----------

